# Scott Francis Vs. Herbalife



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Someone had to do it 

Well done Dutch!!

The man talks A LOT... but if you're interested in the damage Herbalife can do, have friends or relatives on or interested in it, then please show them this vid! And feel free to share on Facebook etc.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Scott does talk a lot but hes a smart guy thats for sure!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Subbed to watch later


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Did the herbalife guys put your arm in the sling?


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd for later


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

His first one was good too!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Guy can talk forever sure it was informative stuff but I got bored with the metaphors and long winded video so ended up switching off. Anyone who buys into these types of products need their heads seeing to anyway.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

his information is spot on for someone who lifts and knows what he is talking about, but the 20something girls who dont know anything about how the human body works would be lost after 1m of this video. Its a shame because its very good info, but just not appropriate for the basic 'dieter'


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

He needs one of these.










Inb4racist


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll get around to watching it later, but herbalife are just a massive joke... am sure @dutch_scott didn't have much difficulty ripping them to pieces.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Thanks Claire
> 
> The vid is basic a mule can understand it
> 
> Seems my sponsors love it too


just watched the whole video its good mate i liked the other ones you did as well.

what other topics are you going to cover?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

dutch_scott said:


> Everything
> 
> Next vids are at under armor Hq , smartshake and my gym as that's in my contracts then more on overtraining myth
> 
> ...


I look forward to them!

Ill share vid on facebook too =-]


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Would of preferred three ten minute videos but that was interesting. Annoys me to no end when I see Heballife being advertised by people on Twitter/Facebook with not even the basic knowledge of fitness, nutrition etc


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

The thing is people are brainwashed thinking loosing weight can be simple and quick. ( I have been one of these people ). Also believing that a really low calorie diet is the way to go.

I have had family comment about my weight loss and I explain to them how I achieved it by eating a lot more... high protein high fats etc.. 'there like what this can't be right?' and I can see they don't believe me or cant think its true (I know nothing) even though I have the proof  People especially.. us women are scared of the word FAT and eating fats for most is out of question when dieting. I feel like:death:

Thanks for the very interesting video scott


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

dutch_scott said:


> Everything
> 
> Next vids are at under armor Hq , smartshake and my gym as that's in my contracts then more on overtraining myth
> 
> ...


Good video mate! You come across very well and most importantly, fair.

Looking forward to the others!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I didn't mind the talkin as lookin for movement in he opposing windows kept me interested for the whole time.

I'll get the mrs to have a watch of it later maybe now she'll understand why eatin fuk all but salad ain't the way to "diet"

Good vid the Scott


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Good video for anybody considering low calorie diets


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

@dutch_scott great video mate, I'll pass it on to one of my friends who's on herbalife, I told him its a gimmick from the start and he pays over £100 a month for it!!

I'd definitely be interested in your thoughts on fat loss whilst on AAS..


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good vid Scott! Learnt a lot about metabolic damage/capacity/adaptations etc from Dr Layne and now am interested in what you have to say!!

Look forward to next videos mate. Good work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

My opinion of this lad has just gone up 10 fold.

Cracking informative vids.


----------



## blueleaf (Feb 26, 2013)

I'd like to think that these weight management shakes would encourage people to revisit the staples that made them plump in the first place.

A sports dietician would charge a hefty penny for this lecture. Great job.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Layne & co r selling their services so biased to hell my jobs not fitness thius I'm impartial


what is your job?? i thought it was fitness? are you not selling yourself so by that very fact you are biased NO??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I'm an elite athlete performance coach! Nutritionists deal with diets not me


Oh ok thought you did diets?? so being an Elite athlete performance coach would put you under the umbrella of fitness would it not??

but you are selling yourself in these video's this is true so there will be an amount of bias towards your thinking???

on a side note it is a nice title what makes you Elite?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> Makes me elite ? Tbh their titles not mine, who r they? To be brief as I'm about to go track side ...
> 
> I coach to name a few UFC and pro mma fighter Bradley Scott, Olympic athlete and British champion discus thrower Brett morse ,200m Christian Malcolm , pro prem rugby players Tom Wallace, all of Cardiff football club as their s&c consultant, championship footballs Chris lines & co, and if u consult twitter many stars of tv, pro football rugby etc so I coach the best in their professional field! My job title at sport Wales is elite athlete coach! Most universities hae elite athlete program's.
> 
> ...


Do you work for sport Wales?

http://www.sportwales.org.uk/elite-performance/our-people.aspx

They'd better update their 'our people' page


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I never learn lol


I liked it better before you edited it.



Also liked the video where you get 'confused about muscle confusion' rubber bands are the same as muscle fibres. That's quality mate do people really buy into that? 

You should sell cars. Really **** ones


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Why all of a sudden is everyone taking a real dislike to Herbalife and voicing their opinions on it?

Surely there's tons more products out there that are worse.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Why all of a sudden is everyone taking a real dislike to Herbalife and voicing their opinions on it?
> 
> Surely there's tons more products out there that are worse.


Its not just herbalife. I personally don't like any of the mlm companies like body by vi either. Imo not teaching people about actual food. Just a quick fix and a way of making a quick buck.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

harbal life is getting constant media attention as well. z list celebs saying they use it constantly lol FO


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Its not just herbalife. I personally don't like any of the mlm companies like body by vi either. Imo not teaching people about actual food. Just a quick fix and a way of making a quick buck.


I've got no issue with people making a quick buck, a fool and his money are soon parted.

I'd never even heard of Herbalife or this vi company before people started making multiple threads about them on here.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dutch_scott said:


> I never learn !


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Why all of a sudden is everyone taking a real dislike to Herbalife and voicing their opinions on it?
> 
> Surely there's tons more products out there that are worse.


i think it is more about the marketing mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dutch what happened to your arm?

Herbalife has been here for many years.

If me memory is correct they are a multi level marketing company.

Some people will lose weight and need to be told what to eat.

I always advocate whole foods.

I also have never used there products.

They had a thermogenic, stimulant, anti hunger product more than 20 years ago that did work but got pulled for some reason.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> harbal life is getting constant media attention as well. z list celebs saying they use it constantly lol FO


I wonder how much they're getting paid :whistling:


----------

